# pls..!can anyone I.D a new centipede and how old this big fat centipede is.? many pic inside..!!



## bulugan28 (Sep 25, 2010)

can you "guestimate" how old she is and what is her I.D..?









she is about 8"+ long..:?:?


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 26, 2010)

*help me please*

please ID my centipede and what is her adult size?:?:?:?:?


----------



## neubii18 (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like scolopendra heros castineps.


----------



## EMWhite (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi!
Age is hard to tell for sure, but I'd guess about 2 years. She is what's called (more commonly than other names I suppose) a "Malaysian Giant." Scolopendra subspinipes sp. She's a nice looking pede, keep her cooler (in the low to mid 70's) and you'll be good to go.  


Evan


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Sep 26, 2010)

Scolopendra subpinipes dehanni, and of course it has more than 2 years... you provablivy has a old pede... (at least 4-5 years minimum)

Cheers
Carles


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 27, 2010)

*thank master...!!!*

do you know how long her life span at this size...?

androctonus_bic..?
ASN1234...?


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 27, 2010)

i would guess BARE minimum three years. probably more like 6-10. could be a bit less with tropical species like that


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 27, 2010)

*wow*

thank you dude...my problem was solved because of you guys ...thank you very much...


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Sep 28, 2010)

IMO; to make this kind of "guessings" can create a false spectative of life (more or less time than we think)... So I prefer not to play

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 29, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> . probably more like 6-10.


 Are you saying you think this thing has a chance of living another 6 to 10 years?


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 29, 2010)

*hi Elytra and Antenna*

no bro..i'm just asking...that do you think my centipede can live for about 3 or more years from now at this size?:?:?:?:?

they guestimate my centipede is about 2 to 3 years old..?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 29, 2010)

Caco wrote his response in such a way that it sounds like your animal has another 6-10 years to live. I'm thinking he meant total, in which case your's may have a couple left. I'd be surprised if it lived more than two. 10 total is on the generous side, 10 after maturity is bigfoot certain. I was looking for a response from him as only he'd know what he meant.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 29, 2010)

bulugan28 said:


> can you "guestimate" how old she is and what is her I.D..?





cacoseraph said:


> i would guess BARE minimum three years. probably more like 6-10. could be a bit less with tropical species like that





Elytra and Antenna said:


> Caco wrote his response in such a way that it sounds like your animal has another 6-10 years to live. I'm thinking he meant total, in which case your's may have a couple left. I'd be surprised if it lived more than two. 10 total is on the generous side, 10 after maturity is bigfoot certain. I was looking for a response from him as only he'd know what he meant.


i've said it before and i'll say it again. you are no so good with reading the english


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 29, 2010)

:barf:





bulugan28 said:


> do you know how long her life span at this size...?





cacoseraph said:


> i would guess BARE minimum three years. probably more like 6-10. could be a bit less with tropical species like that





cacoseraph said:


> i've said it before and i'll say it again. you are no so good with reading the english


Look at the post you actually answered. You're a sloppy writer and reader.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 29, 2010)

the post i answered was the OP
i can't help it if he underposted while i had the reply window open, though that is some bad luck that he asked another time question



if i am so sloppy you should maybe take me out of your sig?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 29, 2010)

That was the original poster's question, take a look. 

I like you too much.


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 29, 2010)

*???????*

are you fighting..? 

maybe my English was wrong i am sorry...because i'm from thailand and im'm not good at english...

 please do not fight if you are fighting...:worship::worship:


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 30, 2010)

*your* english is fine bulu


orin just has an unnatural love/hate relationship with me.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 30, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> i can't help it if he underposted while i had the reply window open...


You had the window open for an hour and a half? 
You could simply clarify what you wrote without adding in nasty comments.


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 30, 2010)

*guys...*

please don't fight....

all of use are friend here...


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe you kids(Caco & Elytra) could use PMs so the rest of us don't have to read through your ego wars...thanks!


----------

